# Bang Bang Shrimp Recipe



## PBHEMP (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for Bang Bang Shrimp that is similar to what Bone Fish Grill serves?  Thanks


----------



## IcyMist (May 11, 2006)

*Is this what you are looking for?*

*BANG BANG SHRIMP - BONEFISH GRILL*

1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup Thai Sweet Chili Sauce
a few drops of Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce

Mix the above to make the sauce.

1 pound of shelled and deveined shrimp
Dry cornstarch to cost the shrimp in

Deep fat fry the shrimp until lighty brown.

Drain on paper towel, put in a bowl and coat with
the sauce. 

Serve in a lettuce lined bowl, top with 
chopped scallions. Enjoy!!!!!​


----------



## QSis (May 12, 2006)

That looks GREAT!  I think.

Can you describe the taste of the Thai Sweet Chili Sauce?  Does it taste like regular old chili sauce that you would use to make cocktail sauce?  Sorta?

Lee


----------



## IcyMist (May 12, 2006)

Me?  Ummm I just surfed and found the recipe.  I have no clue what the dish tastes like.


----------



## PBHEMP (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe.  I am trying it this evening.


----------



## Corinne (May 13, 2006)

I've made this around 25 times in the past few months. Everyone just LOVES it! People can't ever get enough. It has the WOW factor! It's even good leftover - cold - should you be fortunate to have any left over. 

The Thai sweet chili sauce is not like the chili sauce you find near the ketchup, etc. in the grocery store. It's sweet with a real nice kick to it! Don't try to substitute one for the other.


----------



## QSis (May 15, 2006)

PBHEMP,

What did you think?  I picked up the stuff to make the dish this week.

Lee


----------



## IcyMist (May 15, 2006)

Please let us know, as Corinne has now made me want to try the dish.    I am not a spicy eating person, but if it isn't too spicy? I could eat a little.


----------



## Corinne (May 15, 2006)

I say it's not too spicy. 

Go easy on the Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce if you are afraid of the heat. The mayo really mellows it out nicely. Taste the sauce before you toss it into the shrimp. 

I made 5 pounds of Bang Bang Shrimp on Friday night for a church thing - it was the most popular item out of about a dozen things & no one complained about it being too spicy. The sausage & cream cheese stuffed Jalapenos, on the other hand... Them babies were especially hot & I don't know why.

I use 2 pounds of shrimp for the amount of sauce listed in the recipe above.


----------



## QSis (May 16, 2006)

*Are sriracha and sambal comparable?*

I have the latter and figure a few drops of that must be close enough.

Right?

Lee


----------



## Corinne (May 16, 2006)

I'm not sure what sambal is but I figure any hot sauce will do! Just taste it before you "dress" the shrimp. If you like the Bang Bang sauce as is, it will be that much better on the shrimp!


----------



## QSis (May 17, 2006)

LOVED it!! Absolutely loved it!

But then again, I am not a huge fan of shrimp, so all the flavors were wonderful for me.

My brother, who adores shrimp, said that the sauce masked the shrimpy flavor too much for him.  

I would definitely make it again, for myself, and to serve to others.

Good one!

Lee


----------

